# WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Volmax Buran 3133/2129115. In my opinion, the nicest ever reinterpretation of the Strela. Rose gold, cyrillics. One of the last ever Russian Buran.















Here a better picture from the manufacturer's website


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

What this thread needs is a Strela to compare the Buran to. Happy October, everyone!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Now if I could only figure out a good band to put on a gold vintage Komandirskie.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Another russian BURAN


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raketa in the autumn sunshine.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Just a simple ZIM today... have a great October everyone!


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

And another chrono, my Sturmanskie on a new mesh bracelet:


















This is my first bracelet, and I'm not yet sure I like it. A little too much bling maybe?


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

still black scuba dude


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Just got this one in the mail, President of Russia 3133.

I already had one, but got this one for a great deal so couldn't pass it up. Sapphire crystal, 10 micron gold plating, which I understand is thick as these go (most are 1.5, 3, or 5).

It has an issue though, where each time I reset the chrono the seconds hands reset in a different location, but it's always about 5 seconds less. Looking at the back I see the cam system seems to be resetting in the same spot, so I think it's a case of a loose hand. I'll get someone to fix it eventually.

















I particularly like the jewel in the crown:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Sekonda today


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I haven't changed yet....still sporting the Poljot Aviator!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



travex said:


> still black scuba dude
> 
> View attachment 1238393


Great classic watch! Nice photo too!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



REDSWAN13 said:


> Raketa in the autumn sunshine.


This one is nice in brass too!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Another Vostok


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Poljot de luxe automatic 2415


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Late afternoon and again scuba dude, but blue one today.









View attachment 1239376


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Strela 31681:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Still the Strela. With models of Soviet bombers. And real MiGs - 21 and 15. From the RAF museum's Cold War experience, a very interesting exhibit
http://www.nationalcoldwarexhibition.org/
































And I couldn't resist - the stunning English Electric Lightning


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Not mine, but hey!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



emoscambio said:


> Not mine, but hey!


Admit it it's yours and you like it! I'd wear it (if it isn't too small) ;-)

This one is almost purple in certain situations.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


scubablue by josmo506, on Flickr


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Every watch is sacred,
Every watch is great!
If a watch is never wristed,
WUS gets quite irate.

I, too, have a modern Zaria built around the 2609K, bought early in my Russian collecting before I knew what I was doing:









For those who don't know, the 2609K is also known as the Tongji or Chinese Standard Movement. From what I understand from the Chinese forum, these share a design but vary greatly in build quality. Mine runs well, no complaints, but I'm not sure if the lack of branding, mismatched machining on the bridges, etc., exactly screams top drawer:









I do NOT, I should say, disdain modern Chinese horology, especially at the top end. Affordable column wheel chronos? Tourbillons that only cost as much as my car, rather than my neighbor's car? Sexy guilloche dials? Yes, yes, and yes, I say - or would, if I wasn't concentrating my attention and funds here. (I was debating one of the 1963 reissues, still may do eventually...and then bought a vintage 3133 instead.)

So it comes out of the drawer to play every few months, and then goes back in. Today is its day.

If I started calling it a "neo-Druzhba," do you think I could get a lot of money for it?


----------



## storyteller (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Tomorrow is Sputnik 1 day. Comrades, don't forget to wear your Sputniki on Oct. 4th.


----------



## davout06 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

A nice mid-60s Poljot with Cyrillic lettering for domestic market....


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

sq100 said:


> Admit it it's yours and you like it! I'd wear it (if it isn't too small)
> 
> 
> 
> ...











German National Day, let me wear this Polish one...


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Vostok Cornavin 2214.


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

An amphibia 110 brushed...


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Poljot Aeroclub (ETA 2824 powered). Just got this one in the mail today, it was NOS with protectors still on the glass and see-through caseback. Very nice work, including striping on the rotor as well. It's smaller than I expected, but I have a small wrist so not an issue. About half the size of an Amphibian 090 I'd say.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



drbobguy said:


> Poljot Aeroclub (ETA 2824 powered). Just got this one in the mail today, it was NOS with protectors still on the glass and see-through caseback. Very nice work, including striping on the rotor as well. It's smaller than I expected, but I have a small wrist so not an issue. About half the size of an Amphibian 090 I'd say.
> 
> View attachment 1240399


Beautiful watch! Congrats!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A vintage OKEAH today: too lazy to set the date....


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!

Here's the reverse:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

I cannot choose the proper strap. Hard to find a sterile braun leather that would suit. For the time being, on a USSR perlon canvas strap with old brass clasp...
Any advice ? Should I look at the catalogue? Not that Petrodvorets in house photographers would have particularly cared for strap color or size

My chosen strap:









Not my chosen strap:









My grail strap:


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1240744
> 
> 
> I cannot choose the proper strap. Hard to find a sterile braun leather that would suit. For the time being, on a USSR perlon canvas strap with old brass clasp...
> Any advice ? Should I look at the catalogue? Not that Petrodvorets in house photographers would have particularly cared for strap color or size


What about cork or cork leather?









See perdendosi's review here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/quick-strap-review-cork-portugal-859917.html


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Aviator plus Avro Lancastrian. My uncle is the left hand chap wearing a uniform cap


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

For the 56th anniversary of Sputnik .... beep beep beep beep...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



drdas007 said:


> Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m
> 
> 
> View attachment 1240830


Jeez, I've never seen so many tonneau, especially 200 metres, as in this month's WRUW !!!!

Here the rest of my waterproof tonneau collection (200 litres):









I've heard that these are ethanolproof too. I dare not try.


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Wearing my barn beater Vostok Amphidirskie to work this rainy Friday:


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Today's new arrival is this Poljot Signal - bought cheaply for spares as it was 'not working'. The mainspring barrel pawl was loose. It's nearly mint...


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Today my new pocket Luch. I had the same when I was young boy, but these has been lost.


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

TGIF!


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Look wait came in the mail


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Today's 3133...


----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Komandirskie, I cleaned the inside and buffed the plexi after taking the picture


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Sekonda quartz today.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something special for Saturday:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

This morning...








The rest of the day...








Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1242160


Very nice! Do give us a review when you have the chance. I've thought about picking one of these up, they seem very affordable for what they are.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Cheers p :-!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Old divers today...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



drbobguy said:


> Very nice! Do give us a review when you have the chance. I've thought about picking one of these up, they seem very affordable for what they are.


Thanks mate.
I've been after/was after a Patriot for a few years. Last time payed then had a refund to say no longer available so when I saw this jumped 
It's big.55mm lug-to-lug. Yet wearable. Could be because it's not too thick at just under 13mm.
Might have to get the 38mm version if funds allow


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Amphibia 060 case is not so popular here, nevertheless I like it.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



JonS1967 said:


> This morning...
> View attachment 1242135
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say, I LOVE the Omega! Nothing like a Speedy Pro!


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Glorious day here, so something a little different.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Machinery: Strela and a brick press


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Automatic amphibian


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## WelshWatchNut (Mar 15, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Not wanting to be left out of the club anymore I went and invested in a teal Scuba Dude. Bobby's fault....:-d


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



WelshWatchNut said:


> Not wanting to be left out of the club anymore I went and invested in a teal Scuba Dude. Bobby's fault....:-d


LOL!!! Gotta have a DUDE in the collection! If you only have TWO watches, one must be a dude! Speaking of....I'm about to build another one with new parts on an extra 420 case I have....it'll be a "beater"to wear out hunting, fishing, shooting... Life just isn't complete without a "Scooby Doo" as our old friend from down under used to tease me! 

SO....my congratulations on a very fine purchase, sir!!!


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I'm celebrating Ukrainian and Canadian friendship with my Raketa today.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raketa.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Before noon...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Ham2 said:


> View attachment 1242810


I like it! I was also contemplating using that bezel on my 710 RR. I wonder how it would also look on the 100 RR.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Hanging with the Dude on a hot San Diego day.








Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

"After" noon...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



watch22 said:


> I'm celebrating Ukrainian and Canadian friendship with my Raketa today.
> 
> View attachment 1243029


Not "friendship", but "_100 years of the settlement of Ukrainians in Canada_"

During the 1914-1920 internment of the Ukrainians as enemy aliens in Canadian concentration camps, it was not really friendship...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Machinery: Strela and a brick press


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

This is a unique timepiece made for my birthday.Yep,Molnia 3602 inside.Russin Swatch 


















Great week to everybody!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Wow, mitadoc, where did you find that? Or did you build it?
A great new lease of life for that Molnija (love the zingy yellow strap too)


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



mitadoc said:


> This is a unique timepiece made for my birthday.Yep,Molnia 3602 inside.Russin Swatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the coolest watch I've seen in a while... awesome!!!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 usando Tapatalk


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

M-127 Stratosphere


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I just got this today from Fedorenko Valdimir in the Ukraine. Vostok Komandirskie ZAKAZ MO Soviet military 1980 to 1985.


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



lucky watch said:


> I just got this today from Fedorenko Valdimir in the Ukraine. Vostok Komandirskie ZAKAZ MO Soviet military 1980 to 1985.
> 
> View attachment 1243895
> 
> ...


Fedorenko Valdimir in the Ukraine very bad boy


----------



## RamambaHaruMamburu (Sep 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



lucky watch said:


> I just got this today from Fedorenko Valdimir in the Ukraine. Vostok Komandirskie ZAKAZ MO Soviet military 1980 to 1985.
> 
> View attachment 1243895
> 
> ...


Have you deliberately order it in chrome plated case instead of gold plated one?


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

No, I do not like gold colour cases. I like this watch as it has lots of colour.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Inspired by Sekondtimes Ruhla post im wearing my Saxon branded Ruhla,
& having a beer.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> One of the coolest watch I've seen in a while... awesome!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 usando Tapatalk


OK, I am obviously the only one not able to see said images...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A big Hamilton this morning;









All change at home this evening; all better.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Small?







Big!







Inside:








Mark Gordon's is slightly different:








Пензенский часовой завод ("Заря") ПЧЗ "Сура-люкс", 
Penza Watch Factory ("Zaria") PChZ (Third Watch Factory) "Sura-Luxe", aka "Luxe"

Sura (a river name) was first a lady's watch, coded 502ЧН, released 1959 together with the smaller Aurora.
The movement is a ЧН-352М, 16,5x24mm. The lady's watch was 33x21mm
See here on the 1960 catalogue.

This watch in a gent's version is called "Sura-Luxe" or "Luxe" and is much larger (39x33mm). It was offered 1962 to Gagarin, as the first modern Gent's Watch of PChZ.

The factory is still alive, and will soon release a new brand of quartz watches "Level".

Further to the in house movements 1509B.1 (smallest Soviet and Russian sweep second movement), 2009B, 3105 (Ex Poljot brought from Moscow by main shareholder MakTime) and the derived 3105.01 with its moon phase indicator, the factory recurs to the Asian 2009K and 2609K.

Some detailed history of the Penza factory:

Пензенский часовой завод

_Правительство СССР в апреле 1935 года приняло постановление об организации часового производства при заводе имени Фрунзе в г.Пенза . Первым руководителем часового производства - главным инженером и нач. технического бюро - назначили молодого специалиста В.Н. Скорнякова. Вскоре его направили на стажировку во Францию в часовые цеха фирмы "ЛИП", которая имела большой опыт производства наручных часов. Фирма "ЛИП" согласилась продать СССР документацию на наручные часы типа T-18, обеспечить закупку необходимого оборудования в Швейцарии и оказать техническую помощь в освоении производства часов. Не дожидаясь окончательного оформления договора с фирмой "ЛИП", в Пензе решили начать работы над созданием своих наручных часов. За основу был взят часовой механизм типа "Раймонд". Назывались же часы просто РЧП-1 (наручные часы прямоугольные). Первые пензенские часы были выпущены в феврале 1937 года. После вступления в силу договора фирма "ЛИП" поставила первые партии деталей и узлов для обучения рабочих сборке часов T-18. Опытный образец пошел сразу. А потом была изготовлена и отправлена в торговую сеть первая партия пензенских наручных часов, которые получили название "ЗИФ" - завод имени Фрунзе и уже к концу 1938 году было изготовлено 1012 часов марки T-18. Наркомат общего машиностроения 5 мая 1940 года издал приказ об образовании Пензенского 3-го Государственного часового завода. Это был третий в стране часовой завод, вслед за москвичами в ряды часовщиков встали и пензенцы. Часы "ЗИФ" получили новое название "Звезда". Чуть позже пензенские часовщики разработали и новый механизм К-26. Отработали его технологию, сделали оснастку, запустили опытную партию. 7 сентября 1941 года Пензенские часовщики приступили к изготовлению военной продукции: минных взрывателей, прицелов для минометов, приборов управления артиллерийским зенитным обстрелом (ПУАЗО-3). Труд заводчан был отмечен государственной наградой - орденом Отечественной войнцы I степени.
Решение не только восстановить производство "Звезды", но и освоить выпуск разработанных до войны часов К-26, получивших теперь символическое название "Победа", было принято в мае 1946 года. Указание перейти на выпуск только женских наручных часов завод получил в 1949 году, в связи с этим пришлось передать изготовление часов "Победа" на другие часовые заводы страны. Технические службы занялись разработкой чертежей часового механизма малого калибра, который впоследствии получил название "Заря".
Первый в мировой практике пульсирующий конвейер с регулируемым ритмом сборки часов был запущен в Пензе в 1951 году, а к концу 1953 года вся сборка часов в Пензе производилась на пульсирующих конвейерах, которые предприятие изготовило собственными силами. Первыми в мире, с начала 60х гг., пензенские часовщики стали применять и монометаллический безвинтовой баланс.
Пензенский часовой завод не только рос и развивался сам, а и оказывал большую помощь в создании других часовых заводов: в 1950-1951 гг. - Угличского, а в 1954-1955 гг. - Минского. В Пензе готовили для них кадры, делали необходимую оснастку и инструмент. Уехали на эти новые предприятия из Пензы и некоторые кадровые работники. Часы "Аврора" и "Сура" увидели свет в 1959-1960 гг., но по разным причинам просуществовали они лишь по нескольу лет. Часы "Сура-люкс" были подарены первому космонавту Ю.Гагарину в 1962 г.
А вот часы "Весна" начали в 1958 г. свою долгую жизнь. Это были первые на заводе часы круглой формы, с механизмом диаметром 20 мм, с центральной секундной стрелкой и противоударным механизмом.
К массовому производству самых маленьких в мире часов с центральной секундной стрелкой - "Мечта" завод приступил в 1962 г. Это - плод работы ведущих конструкторов А.В.Зайцева и К.Д.Николаевской. В том же 1962 г. сняли с производства "Звезду". Выпуск "Зари" прекратился в 1963 г., т.к. их производство было передано на 2-й Московский и Минский часовые заводы.
Образцы самых плоских женских наручных часов в СССР , получивших название "Заря-5" были изготовлены Пензенским часовым заводом в 1963 г. Единое название для всех пензенских часов - "Заря" было введено с 1965 г. Отличаться друг от друга в названии они стали только индексами. Так, "Весна" стала называться "Заря-2009", "Лира" - "Заря-1801", "Юность" - "Заря-2009Г", "Мечта" - "Заря-1509В", "Заря-5" - "Заря-2009В".
К своему 25 летию в 1965 году завод собрал почти 43 миллиона часов, изготовил 4375 станков для часовой и приборостроительной промышленности, произвел 20945 фотозатворов.
Массовый выпуск еще одних новых пензенских часов - "Заря-2014" начался с 1968 г. Это были первые в Советском Союзе женские наручные часы с календарем мгновенного действия, показывающие числа месяца. К тому времени завод отправлял на экспорт треть своей продукции в 52 страны. Также, новое для себя изделие - шагомер - завод начал изготавливать с середины 1968 г.
Часы "Заря-1709П" семнадцатого калибра в 1971 г. были удостоены государственного Знака качества. Однако, по ряду причин их вскоре сняли с производства и начали выпускать "Зарю-1601" и уже в 1972 г. эти часы аттестовали на высшую категорию качества. Следующие пензенские часы "Заря-2009" были удостоены Знака качества лишь в 1975 г.
Только в 1975 г. заводом было выпущено 6280000 часов, что составило 22,4% от общего производства наручных часов в СССР. Стомиллионные пензенские часы увидели свет в начале 80-х и к концу десятилетия зарегистрировано, что на экспорт отправлено всего 50 миллионов часов.
Совершенно новая для часового завода продукция - устройство вывода графической информации ЭВМ (графопостроитель) была освоена с конца 80х гг и за 1988-1989 гг. выпущено 2000 графопостроителей СМ 6470 разработки Киевского НИИ периферийного оборудования. Параллельно велось освоение производства графопостроителя по лицензии, купленной у австрийской фирмы "АББ ГЕРЦ АГ".
Пензенцы первыми среди часовых заводов страны освоили в 1993 г. технологию изготовления корпусов из сплава "Aloy".
Дальнейшие важные для завода периоды: 1996-1998гг. - на ОАО "ПЧЗ" введено Арбитражное управление; 1998 г. - введено Конкурсное управление; 1999 г. - создано новое предприятие по выпуску механизмов и наручных часов ООО "ПКФ "Заря" ; 2001 г. - предприятие куплено Группой компаний "МАИР", 2002 г. - смена собственника и создание нового предприятия ООО "Пензенские часы"; 2004 г. - освоение нового механизма "хронограф", который до этого выпускался 1-м государственным часовым заводом (ОАО "МЧЗ", г. Москва); 2005 г. - освоена технология изготовления браслетов из латуни методом литья._


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Beautiful, emoscambio, and interesting history, thanks!
I saw one recently and hesitated, as I'd never seen one before. It looks great.
I've been a bit behind the programme this month, what with Sputnik day, and DDR day, but today I'm going for the 5/6


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vdr74 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Aviator I today


----------



## tmr5555 (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Watchgecko strap:








Suits the watch well imo


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Berkut again this cold but sunny morning, with the winter wheat sprouting across the street:


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Nice autumn day & Raketa TV

edit: few more photos


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

This Slava, again, now that I finally have a new strap for it.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*
















This one runs a tad too fast at 10 minutes/hour.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Lithuanian watch, russian movement 























































*VE TU-144* ("Concordev")


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Vostok automatic


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Finally tracked down a blue one in good condition (the previous one's 'orange' second hand proved to be rust!)








I'd even considered getting the quartz homage, Sekonda 3270


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Komandirskie Sergeant today. Set the date wrong! Changed at midday instead of midnight.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

















Soviet-era Raketa Kopernik, approaching lunar eclipse.

Totally bonkers, of course.

Ric


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*
















Sturmanskie Sputnik today. The watch is only 40 mm but wears much bigger. Quartz, but that's nice for a change.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Scuba amphibian


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Wostok branded amphibian today - I noticed a wee problem with it this morning when I wound it and wound it and wound it and wound it.......









... We'll see how she runs through the course of a (soon to be) wet NY/NJ day


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Wow, that looks like a Sting Ray strap. They always look good.


Ham2 said:


> Wostok branded amphibian today - I noticed a wee problem with it this morning when I wound it and wound it and wound it and wound it.......
> 
> View attachment 1246801
> 
> ...


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

sporting a new leather NATO today!


IMG_2229 by josmo506, on Flickr


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> sporting a new leather NATO today!
> IMG_2229 by josmo506, on Flickr


Goes excellent with that dial :-!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



sq100 said:


> Goes excellent with that dial :-!


It does ;-)... thank you mate!

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

My very chunky Luch 2209 TV


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Ok, my Raketa-thon got interrupted by having to move apartments. So, I'm starting over again, from zero.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

billbrasky said:


> Ok, my Raketa-thon got interrupted by having to move apartments. So, I'm starting over again, from zero.


From which I deduce that the watches were the very last thing you packed before the move and the very first thing you unpacked after the move. Typical for watch collectors, since after a move most items take years to reappear!


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



ch196 said:


> My very chunky Luch 2209 TV
> 
> View attachment 1247253


I own the same, one of my favourites. Lot of good old brass!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*
































































_Vostok Europe_ *TU-144*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*









Rado Companion. This model is similar to some Poljot of the 70's. The latter do not feature a rotating Anchot display, however.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Strela


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

STRELA from Poljot International. The first ever reissue with 3133 AFAIK:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Another Amphibian - 300m


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Vostok Komandirskie Sergeant. Building a bonfire this weekend. Have a good weekend all.


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

JL's 3133 "Boardwatch"


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

better to stay indoors


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

not wearing this one yet... but pretty soon!! 
I received this from our good friend JRMtactical, what a surprice Bobby! I feel like a little kid on Christmas, he not only sent this super cool entire watch... he included some of his self made bezel wires, They fit great by the way! the bezel moves when I say so now hahaha, he send me also a new gasket kit...

Thanks a lot Bobby this made me really happy, this is why I love f10.










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 usando Tapatalk


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



emoscambio said:


> From which I deduce that the watches were the very last thing you packed before the move and the very first thing you unpacked after the move. Typical for watch collectors, since after a move most items take years to reappear!


Well, that was the plan, but while I was busy packing other things my wife informed me that she had already packed the watches. I was kind of worried and I guess that showed on my face because she quickly gave me the "don't you start on your fu**ing watches" face back. Everything was fine though, she did a good job.

Anyway, Raketa-thon day number 2!


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I want that strap. |> jose-Costarica. ;-)


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

New arrival, early Chaika resonator. Two small cracks in the glass and one of the gears looks pretty corroded (battery acid damage?), but so far it works and keeps time!


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



lucky watch said:


> I want that strap. |> jose-Costarica. ;-)


I'm sure we can keep sharing the love  around the world, send me a PM my friend

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 usando Tapatalk


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

This is my franken Raketa 24hr. It's on a SS rally bracelet (which was once gold). I sanded the gold away in most areas, but I left it in some because I think it gives it that "once gold, now worn" look, which matches the watch quite nicely I reckon! EDIT: Although I have to say, a 24 hour dial doesn't exactly fit the "racing" vibe of the rally bracelet...

Great conversation piece for the non WISers. 24hr, internal rotating bezel, and a quirky rally bracelet?!

















Not bad for ~$50 all up b-)


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



kayjf said:


> This is my franken Raketa 24hr. It's on a SS rally bracelet (which was once gold). I sanded the gold away in most areas, but I left it in some because I think it gives it that "once gold, now worn" look, which matches the watch quite nicely I reckon! EDIT: Although I have to say, a 24 hour dial doesn't exactly fit the "racing" vibe of the rally bracelet...
> 
> Great conversation piece for the non WISers. 24hr, internal rotating bezel, and a quirky rally bracelet?!
> 
> ...


Just tell people it was designed for timing LeMans.

The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, and @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## kayjf (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Zundfolge said:


> Just tell people it was designed for timing LeMans.
> 
> The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, and @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


Good thinking! Each team member was issued with one, and each driver had their bezel set up such that the 4 hour markers represented their "shift" in the car. That's what I'll tell people anyway! :-d

It's really for shifts on a submarine though, right? I think I read that on here somewhere.


----------



## Zundfolge (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



kayjf said:


> Good thinking! Each team member was issued with one, and each driver had their bezel set up such that the 4 hour markers represented their "shift" in the car. That's what I'll tell people anyway! :-d
> 
> It's really for shifts on a submarine though, right? I think I read that on here somewhere.


I think you are right. But I like the idea of the Raketa Racing Team. You know, it was the only Lada ever entered in that race...

The Time Bum - Exploring the world of wristwatches on a budget. See www.thetimebum.com, and @thetimebum on Instagram and Twitter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Zundfolge said:


> Just tell people it was designed for timing LeMans.


Excellent, very funny!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raketa for me too today.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A Vostok Precision this morning.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Let's Aviate!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Let's Aviate!


 I like that watch! Is that a Sectional covering the south coast? I see Ipswich.


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

A new member joins the 3050 family! The Slava 3050 arrived yesterday from France. I'm amazed by the solid feeling of the watch, without forgetting its heavy weight (it's probably the heaviest watch i got in my collection). I had to clean it thoroughly before wearing it, but now looks much better than before. What I like most is its plum dial, that I never seen on such watch before, since I've always seen the brown dial version on the net. It's also quite accurate for a Soviet quartz watch: it lost only one second since I set it yesterday at 3:00 PM. The next moves? Trying to find a brown dialled Slava 3050 in good conditions and a Poljot Ekvar.







​


----------



## ObZerver (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


Poljot Buran 3133 Flieger Chronograph by me, on Flickr


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Elektronica today.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Columbus Day in the US:









Little known to history, Columbus left Spain with four ships: the Niña, the Pinta, the Santa María, and the Slava. With his left wrist weighted down by the watch he was wearing, the honking fixed bezel of which had set the court ladies of Córdoba a-twitter, the master of the Slava was always oversteering his ship to port. As a result, the Slava ran aground somewhere in the Canaries and was lost.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Up and running! ;-)










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 usando Tapatalk


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



jose-CostaRica said:


> Up and running! ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, Jose!!


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Strapped a recently acquired Rodina on for the evening. The dial and hands are near pristine. It is unfortunate that the case has a few dings. One day I'll find a white dial version that looks as nice.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day #3









I need to get a more flat crystal for this perpetual, this one makes reading the outer dial very hard.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raketa Big Zero "Proletariat"


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I got a little bored and was wondering if a black bezel would tone some of the shine down on this watch. Not sure what I think about it especially since I do like the stock bezel quite a bit. 














I'm trying to resist the urge of brushing the case. However, I brushed my other amphibia with 600 grit wet/dry (using water) paper and felt it was an improvement over the Scotch Brite. 















Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Today's pair...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Despite my fears and my better judgment, I brushed the case on my 090. I couldn't be happier with the results! I used 600 wet/dry sandpaper with water. I'm much happier with this method than I was using scotchbrite pads.








Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

That looks interesting Jon. I think I prefer the original numbers, but the sterile bezel gives the watch a completely different feel.

Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



billbrasky said:


> That looks interesting Jon. I think I prefer the original numbers, but the sterile bezel gives the watch a completely different feel.
> 
> Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


I didn't care for the black bezel either. Putting it on made me realize how much I like red on the stock bezel. I might try finer wet/dry paper to see it I can reduce the lines on the brushing I did but I'll wait to see it in the daylight before I decide.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

*BURAN* _Signal_


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

It's Sunday....


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

still Amphibia blue dude


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*









Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## lhy536 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Chaika Medical Pulse


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Enjoying my newly brushed 090 

Aside from my ridiculously hairy arm, the brushing looks great! I'm happy I tried it and I'm much happier with how this turned out than I am with how my 710 turned out. The 090 is easier to brush because the surfaces are flatter and more uniform. I left the sides polished like my 1967. I also much prefer the stock bezel to the aftermarket ones I have. I'm thinking seriously about recasing my Scuba Dude in a new 090 case. I like the shape better than the 710 and there are so many more strap options with an 090 case. I will probably repost some of this info along with more photos in the thread I started on my 090.








Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Pilot2 said:


> I like that watch! Is that a Sectional covering the south coast? I see Ipswich.


Thanks, Pilot2!
Yes, Ipswich and the coast round that part if East Anglia. For a small country there sure are a lot of areas I'm flying over for the first time!
Today I'm wearing this one


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1249943


Are you feeling OK there, emoscambio? It looks like you've got the blues..


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Thanks, Pilot2!
> Yes, Ipswich and the coast round that part if East Anglia. For a small country there sure are a lot of areas I'm flying over for the first time!
> Today I'm wearing this one


One of the watches that I'm looking for. Great one.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Cheers, Kisifer, I do enjoy this watch. Got mine from a private seller on French eBay. Don't forget the elusive blue- and gold-dialled variants too!


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Cheers, Kisifer, I do enjoy this watch. Got mine from a private seller on French eBay. Don't forget the elusive blue- and gold-dialled variants too!


What is its diameter?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Are you feeling OK there, emoscambio? It looks like you've got the blues..


Just freezing as you see


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day #4


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Kisifer said:


> What is its diameter?


It's 36.5mm with crown, 35 without, as measured with my trusty vernier gauge


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Something I have been working on this afternoon...


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*










[/INDENT]


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Old pics - but today's watch (and shirt)...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Some *gorgeous* watches here today, guys! I see several of you have gone for your favourite watches (from that other thread)
Why should I be any different?








Have a great week!


----------



## theScanian (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*









Out in the woods today together with my old friend Scuba Dude.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Does this dial belong to the ministry type case?


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Amphibia Radio Room


----------



## davout06 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Early Rodina Export under Poljot brand.


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Vostok Amphibia: Odessa


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

*710SE meranom*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Again. This is becoming a habit :-!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Coffee and Strela;


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day #5


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Ural 303-ChN by Chelyabinsk Watch Factory (Molnia)
Pocket-watch type 36 mm movement!
39.6 mm case in special aluminium alloy.
Late 50's.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

This slim 17j Slava this morn


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

My Komandirskie K-34 auto at the Austin City Limits Music Festival this weekend (the third day was cancelled--the first time in history--because of flooding. Austin got 11 inches in 12 hours.)\


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 usando Tapatalk


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day #6


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

1957 Start 2MWF Special edition














http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/6th_World_Festival_of_Youth_and_Students


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Wow, just when I thought this thread couldn't get more stunning and surprising! Some great watches this month, folks
And emoscambio, you're certainly giving your rarities an airing! Love that Ural!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Yesterday's Ural is bothering me with its missin gold plating... Probably earlier than the 1960 catalogue, since its dial looks earlier in style, à la Type 1. It got a hand-sewn Ledermax. 
Todays Start cost me 15 quids in Poland. I love it. And as always, pre 70's are the most precise of my Soviet watches!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Slava auto


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Thanks to the great Schnurrp, I just got this beauty in the mail


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Got home from a lousy wet day at work & this was waiting for me, i soon cheered up.
Put it on a temporary nato for now, unfortunately the back dosnt want to pop off 
so not sure whats inside yet.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day #7


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Just got this Zeppelin 7608-2S in the mail today. Not a Russian, but the movement is our dear departed friend, the 3133:


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Perdendosi said:


> My Komandirskie K-34 auto at the Austin City Limits Music Festival this weekend (the third day was cancelled--the first time in history--because of flooding. Austin got 11 inches in 12 hours.)\


Yeah, I know - our garage was flooded. Just think if you had brought a Raketa!


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Sorry, quick photo.

Today I'm wearing a _running_ Poljot 2614.2N. Talismanically. Pour encourager les autres.


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

These two.


image by CesarDGomez, on Flickr

I love these diver's. So much perfection in one piece.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

It's time for an East German watch today. Ruhla Quarz 32768.







​


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Blue komandirskie


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

The normal 090 Vostok with a mesh strap:

















The strap is actually meant for the 100-cased LE RR that I've ordered to replace the 090 LE RR I gave my son. Maybe I ought to order another one, in 18 mm, for my Okeah. I somehow have the feeling the mesh style might suit it (and at less than 20 euros shipped it won't break the piggy bank, either).

Topi


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Poljot 'Buran' automatic on a Stowa 'Old Style' strap...


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Good afternoon forum, I'm currently wearing my new arrival, a Prim Diplomat from 1969 fitted with the 683 calibre, straight from the former Czechoslovakia. I like the sober styling of this watch, it looks like it came out from the Bauhaus. I'm looking for a dial in good conditions, hopefully someday I'll be able to find one, in order to restore it to its former glory. 







​


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Dapper said:


> Poljot 'Buran' automatic on a Stowa 'Old Style' strap...


Not wearing mine today but a brother says hi....


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

the newest one! green T-34  thanks Amil!


IMG_2243 by josmo506, on Flickr


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

In a Russian teahouse, listening to the important discussion of three ladies...

В Русской чайной, слушая важный разговор трёх женщин...


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day #8


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Loving this one-hander, was worth the wait!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I won this zakaz/Chistopol (2214-based) for basically the price of shipping and have been pleasantly surprised.









A "faded star," but otherwise the dial is pretty good (and the dial lume, while I'm pretty sure original or at least an old relume, still works). I'm tempted to clean up the crystal and case, and maybe try to remove some of the corrosion from the hands (even at the cost of the barely remaining hands lume), but other than that very little. Oh and, naturally, it tells excellent time right out of the package.

The strap is a temporary expedient.

EDIT: Ah yes, and an arrow second hand, but without the fletching. I'd prefer "with," but I've seen a certain number of both. I'm not sure if that marks it 100% as a replacement - and if so, from what...


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

This arrived today. Luch single hander. I got the strap from RLT. Tan leather with white stitching. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day #9


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



billbrasky said:


> Day #9
> 
> View attachment 1255393


Still on the original strap I see!

I had one of these but gave it away to a friend when I was downsizing my collection this summer. Now I kind of regret it, although I think I prefer the version of this with white dial and red hands, will have to pick one up sometime:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*









Raketa 24hr Radio Room.

Ric


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

New Vostok Amphibia


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

On holiday on the Isle of Wight (travelled over by hovercraft), the last thing I expected was a secondhand bookshop with a strong Russian section. The owner gave me a great deal on this fascinating book


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

With a Stowa strap on my Archimede flieger, I decided to recycle the latter's strap on the Luch.

Instant classic, the chocolate strap with cream stitching is a perfect match with the cream dial with chocolate markings.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

*VOSTOK AMPHIBIA SE.







*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Slava this evening.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Two years ago, when I decided to buy a mechanical watch (and before my interest in Russians), the fundamental reason was that I was tired of batteries and (at least in the US) the idiots who change them in mall stores for $20 with a hammer. At that moment, however, I was also trying to keep track of two time zones, so without knowing the terminology I was poking around at GMT watches, world time watches, etc., before I gave up and got a simple three hand Seiko 5.

Why did I give up? Well, one reason was that one time zone I was trying to keep track of was US Central, and the other was Nepal. Nepal, for those who don't have this at their fingertips, is *GMT+5:45* - if there is another quarter-hour time zone in the world, I don't know it. South and Southwest Asia in general are kind of pains in the neck: India is +5:30, Iran is +3:30. So while a GMT watch with a second hour hand would work, it isn't elegant - because you have to do math, rather than simply reading off the minutes. On a Raketa world time watch, Nepal would, if I'm not mistaken, be three-quarters of the way from Tashkent to Novosibirsk on your rotating bezel. Also not elegant.

But now I have a solution, at least potentially.* (*see below):









Yes, I know, it is an Orion - but with twin Zaria 1509.B.1 movements inside (or Maktime, or whoever owned Zaria then)! Yes, I know, there is a Slava version with twin 1601s. Trust me, if I ever have the chance, I'll get the Slava (I promise!) - it may not be the Mayor of Grailville, but it sits on the city council. In the meantime, though, this will have to do.

The caveat, though, is that the top movement is running hellaciously fast - the two movements had been set to the same time 30 minutes before I took this picture. So probably magnetization or a hairspring issue, to be dealt with in due course.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



drbobguy said:


> Still on the original strap I see!
> 
> I had one of these but gave it away to a friend when I was downsizing my collection this summer. Now I kind of regret it, although I think I prefer the version of this with white dial and red hands, will have to pick one up sometime:
> 
> View attachment 1255566


Nope, just a generic old Vostok.

They are pretty silly watches, but are definitely conversation starters. I like the white one too, but they are harder to find.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Not a Russian, but a modern Chinese with a Russian name. I just put the mesh on yesterday. Anyone know the history of the sale of the "Rodina" trademark?


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day #10 Another 24 Hrs


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Started today with this modern diver...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Ending the day with a gold Civilian..


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

UFO for me this morning. Have a wonderful Sunday everyone!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1256628


Love the Siberia! I think this is my next watch on my purchase list. Just gorgeous.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



drbobguy said:


> Love the Siberia! I think this is my next watch on my purchase list. Just gorgeous.


Thanks mate.
Sorry for the image distortion, since the sites limits where reduced having problems 
The watch has such a drop-dead-gorgeous dial 









At 44mm it's big. Makes the 38mm look tiny


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

yesterday, today, tomorrow and probably whole next week


----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Got my first Scuba Dude..... !!


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



TokyoLunch said:


> Got my first Scuba Dude..... !!


Grats on this fine example


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

New Vostok, hope the other two I ordered will arrive soon. Very pleased with this new model


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

VDV Komandirskie.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

RobNJ said:


> Two years ago, when I decided to buy a mechanical watch (and before my interest in Russians), the fundamental reason was that I was tired of batteries and (at least in the US) the idiots who change them in mall stores for $20 with a hammer. At that moment, however, I was also trying to keep track of two time zones, so without knowing the terminology I was poking around at GMT watches, world time watches, etc., before I gave up and got a simple three hand Seiko 5. Why did I give up? Well, one reason was that one time zone I was trying to keep track of was US Central, and the other was Nepal. Nepal, for those who don't have this at their fingertips, is GMT+5:45 - if there is another quarter-hour time zone in the world, I don't know it. South and Southwest Asia in general are kind of pains in the neck: India is +5:30, Iran is +3:30. So while a GMT watch with a second hour hand would work, it isn't elegant - because you have to do math, rather than simply reading off the minutes. On a Raketa world time watch, Nepal would, if I'm not mistaken, be three-quarters of the way from Tashkent to Novosibirsk on your rotating bezel. Also not elegant. But now I have a solution, at least potentially.* (*see below):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the white dial version!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I really have to start cutting down. New (to me) Soviet-era (the watch) Vostok 2403.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



emoscambio said:


> I have the white dial version!


I know, I've seen yours, and am appropriately envious!

EDIT: Oh wait, did you mean the Orion, the Slava, or both? Meh, envious in either case.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

drbobguy said:


> Not a Russian, but a modern Chinese with a Russian name. I just put the mesh on yesterday. Anyone know the history of the sale of the "Rodina" trademark?


Most of the names used on dials of Soviet watches were never ever trademark protected. Which does not mean that anybody else can get a trademark on those names, because of prior use. Thus, as for a patent, one producer can wish not to forbid counterfeit, but still, later on, nobody can apply for a patent or trademark on this very item that was already used.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

drbobguy said:


> Love the Siberia! I think this is my next watch on my purchase list. Just gorgeous.


Take into account that after the end of Molnia, Volmax switched from 3603 to Poljot 3105 produced under license by Zaria in Penza.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

RobNJ said:


> I know, I've seen yours, and am appropriately envious! EDIT: Oh wait, did you mean the Orion, the Slava, or both? Meh, envious in either case.


The Orion... The Luch isn't bad either, I think even better than the Slava, IMHO


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day #11


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I can't take this off.


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

*Amphibian Classic 710555KN SE*


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raining a lot today










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 usando Tapatalk


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Chrono again today..


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Amphibian SE, looks amazing on the bracelet.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raketa Jet and Tu144 model at Expo 67, Montreal








background pic from Exit to Tomorrow: World's Fair Architecture, Design, Fashion 1933-2005, by Andrew Garn, another great holiday find


----------



## Zzarkoo (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

That looks great mate. It's the first strap change I have seen on an SE model.


sorcer said:


> Amphibian SE, looks amazing on the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 1257665


----------



## sorcer (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



lucky watch said:


> That looks great mate. It's the first strap change I have seen on an SE model.


Yep, I was not able to use the stock rubber band, so changed it to the bracelet.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Weeklong business trip to Asia tomorrow, so time to rev up an alarm watch.









Have a good week, everybody.


----------



## vpn (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

A lil' Czechoslovakian beauty today:







​


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

It's simply perfect watch.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

"May I see your papers Mr. Traveler? Ah, yes, very well then, carry on."

Day #12


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

My old Strela "beater": the case is roughed up, the chrome plating worn, the crown needs to be held in the "out" position to set the time, and the sweep second hand, though correct in style, is not blue. But her heart is still strong....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I only wear this one in special occasions.
*Today is my daughter's fourth birthday: Happy birthday, Alba!
*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Raketa Jet and Tu144 model at Expo 67, Montreal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 very cool, OhDark30 |> |> |>

I'm wearing a _not so legitimate watch_ today, also inspired by the TU-144 ;-)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Thanks, Reno!
Today, a small slice of sky


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

A frankened watch today. Hands are wrong, case and movement. Mainly bought this for the dial, and will start a restoration project soon.


----------



## wolf3d (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

For the whole week, I have been wearing my Slava 1980 Olympics:


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raketa 2628, just received from Samun


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Been in a bit of a dressy mode this week; went with this one today:


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Day# 13 and final day of the Raketa-thon. 13 isn't a very lucky number, maybe I need to buy another one to even it out?









It felt right to end it with this one.


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Tomorrow is a Paketa day.


----------



## Oldlyme14 (May 1, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



GenkiSushi said:


> A frankened watch today. Hands are wrong, case and movement. Mainly bought this for the dial, and will start a restoration project soon.
> 
> View attachment 1259196


Looks a little like my favorite amphibian:;-)










Mark S.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Ham2 said:


> Been in a bit of a dressy mode this week; went with this one today:


Reassure me, this is just a photograph from a book underneath the 3017, isn't it?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*









And some sing along song...






_С чего начинается Родина

С чего начинается Родина?
С картинки в твоём букваре,
С хороших и верных товарищей,
Живущих в соседнем дворе.
А, может, она начинается
С той песни, что пела нам мать,
С того, что в любых испытаниях
У нас никому не отнять.
С чего начинается Родина?
С заветной скамьи у ворот,
С той самой берёзки, что во поле,
Под ветром склоняясь, растёт.
А, может, она начинается
С весенней запевки скворца
И с этой дороги просёлочной,
Которой не видно конца.
С чего начинается Родина?
С окошек, горящих вдали,
Со старой отцовской будённовки,
Что где-то в шкафу мы нашли,
А, может, она начинается
Со стука вагонных колёс
И с клятвы, которую в юности
Ты ей в своем сердце принёс.
С чего начинается Родина?_


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

A new arrival, the Amphibian LE Radio Room on mesh.









Topi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Unusual combo&#8230;


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Vostok space.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



emoscambio said:


> Reassure me, this is just a photograph from a book underneath the 3017, isn't it?


Yes, quite disturbing indeed.....


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Molnija based custom.....


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

emoscambio said:


> Reassure me, this is just a photograph from a book underneath the 3017, isn't it?


If I did, I'd be lying....


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Dapper said:


> Molnija based custom.....


Really beatiful! I love Molnija customized watches

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Raketa Atom today;


----------



## claradead (Oct 29, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Most worn this month.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



claradead said:


> Most worn this month.
> 
> View attachment 1260459


Amphibia under umbrella. That's emblematic


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*










Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raketa.


----------



## davout06 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Export version of the Orbita


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Ham2 said:


> View attachment 1260720


Is that a dark chrono subdial hand? I'm a big fan of matching chrono subdial and chrono seconds hands.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

drbobguy said:


> Is that a dark chrono subdial hand? I'm a big fan of matching chrono subdial and chrono seconds hands.


 it actually is - but I am not sure if it is really original (it is the correct style and size) or a well executed paint job. The crown is replaced.


----------



## SRConcepts (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

My newest watch and my first Russian one, procured from a fellow WUS member:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Vympel, NSO (Not So Old).
2209 1MChZ inside.









And yes, it is a slippery smooth winding crown, not a wrong pixel on the image.


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

A new Arrival!


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

 Hi guys ! After a little break in the rush, the "french hairy forearm" is back !!!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

fcafca said:


> Hi guys ! After a little break in the rush, the "french hairy forearm" is back !!!


 Ah quand même! Good to see you back here after your long leave.. with rested forearms. Not that small sized Soviet watches are so heavy and tiring, of course! 

My little finger (aka "_mon petit doigt_") tells me that your photographs will soon be quite impressive and gigapixelled!


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Doing some hardcore studying with my well-used Komandirskie:


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

1 week old and still didn't take off


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Sunshine & thunderstorms so its a Amphibia day.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Just fitted the chocolate bund to the Raketa 24 hour. Seem to be getting into bunds. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Dressy watch week ends with something new to me and perhaps bordering on the more gaudy side of the curve (it is casual Friday). A Buran - mineral crystal, display caseback with (E) 31679 within, buttery smooth winding, and a true moon phase (or so I am led to believe - I'll get back to you on that in 29.5 days). Just noticed that the subdials are slightly different sizes.

It is actually not that gaudy in person........


----------



## davout06 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

It's not technically WRUW(earing), it's more like WRUC(arrying).... I got it mostly for the date.


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

I have de-frankenized the watch a bit. I used a new ministry case and an old bezel from another watch. But I retained the 2414 movement and the caseback from its 470 casing.

Still a work in progress (aiming for the 21j 2416 movement and a vintage ministry case)







Because of the thin caseback, it sits comfortably on my wrist compared to the bulky caseback for automatic mov't.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



GenkiSushi said:


> I have de-frankenized the watch a bit. I used a new ministry case and an old bezel from another watch. But I retained the 2414 movement and the caseback from its 470 casing.
> 
> Still a work in progress (aiming for the 21j 2416 movement and a vintage ministry case)
> View attachment 1262255
> ...


Nice work. I was thinking of recasing an old Komandirskie because the 18 mm strap size is too small for me. Your bezel is really nice!


----------



## GenkiSushi (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



JonS1967 said:


> Nice work. I was thinking of recasing an old Komandirskie because the 18 mm strap size is too small for me. Your bezel is really nice!


Thank you sir! I just got lucky to get a watch this kind of bezel for cheap. Usually the watches they're in today are usually a bit expensive. A bit discouraging to obtain just for the bezel


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



GenkiSushi said:


> Thank you sir! I just got lucky to get a watch this kind of bezel for cheap. Usually the watches they're in today are usually a bit expensive. A bit discouraging to obtain just for the bezel


That is lucky. I think thats the nicest bezel Vostok has ever made and yours is in beautiful condition.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Getting ready for Halloween...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

KOMANDIRSKIE


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Reno said:


> KOMANDIRSKIE


Really great shots Reno! I'm envious!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



putra3007 said:


> Really great shots Reno! I'm envious!


Thanks, putra


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

28 x 44 mm


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A shiny green Neptune for Saturday


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Found a 19mm ostrich for cheap for the Strela:


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*















Still can't believe I've one


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

In a sporting mood today..


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Alarm to wake me up on a Sunday morning. Have a great Sunday everyone!


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



svorkoetter said:


> This is my first bracelet, and I'm not yet sure I like it. A little too much bling maybe?


Not at all too blingy IMHO since the case is polished. On matte cases polished mesh might look too blingy.

Mainly mesh just looks retro or outdated, but that's a good thing given modern hipster sensibilities that the 1960's and 1970's were the pinnacle of good design.

Personally I used to hate mesh based on online photos. But now I love it. It's more comfortable than solid link bracelets and is more durable than leather or NATO straps. For summer wear it's ideal. I find mesh straps to be the most comfortable of all options, and properly understood the reason it was so popular in previous decades is not due to aesthetics, but due to the fact that it was the best tradeoff between comfort and durability in an age when everyone wore mechanical wrist watches for practical reasons.


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Alarm


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Slava 2427 movement from about 1980.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Zim


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raketa 24 hour.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Just arrived from Samun; Cheers


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Antimagnetic today 









Enviado desde mi HUAWEI P6-U06 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## sbutera (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Junkman....That's beautiful!


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

A modern vintage - simple & minimalist...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

This Luch has quite a rare in-house 16mm quartz movement.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

So busy lately!
I've been wearing
















(OK, this one's a holiday snap, Ventnor, Isle of Wight)








and


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Its not a Strela, its a Poljot....


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

090 again today!

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Raketa 2614


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

_Tupolev 144_ for today&#8230;


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*









Fancy a little international coach journey?


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Usually it's on a Nato, today on a brown leather strap.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Difficult to photograph.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Just received this gold-coloured/plated Poljot 3050 Quartz









with passport, dated 1981:









to go along with my chrome version:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



Topi said:


> A new arrival, the Amphibian LE Radio Room on mesh.
> 
> View attachment 1259754
> 
> ...


Nice FED-3 and Industar 61-L/D Comrade!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*








Благодарю Абакара!


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

1quart/1949


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Something a little different for the last day of the month...


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

One of my 1st Soviets, Poljot 17 jewels.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Martins. said:


> 1quart/1949 http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/34/bxf1.jpg/ Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Is the movement plain or decorated?


----------



## Dapper (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## fcafca (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

b-) Yesterday, Raketa 24 (2623h) :


----------



## TokyoLunch (Jun 22, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Poljot alarm today. Missed my new strap delivery...oh well, tomorrow I guess....


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



fcafca said:


> b-)
> View attachment 1267365
> 
> View attachment 1267368


Did your autofocus fail on the last one, or was the off-centre focus wished ?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1267305


O_O wow.

What is this watch, emoscambio, if I may ask ? :think:

Gorgeous |> |> |>


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Classic Vostok type 470 amphibian with 24 hour dial showing color as originally printed. Age fades all to white.










Re-cycling vintage metal bracelet from another purchase.



















This amphibian has been stored away as indicated by color on the dial and residual lume on the bezel lume dot. As bought somehow hands had lost their lume material entirely and needed to be re-lumed so I did the hour dots as well.




























Could get it to +/- 0 sec/24 hr. with a little more effort but not too bad.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Komandirskie again...


----------



## OKEAH (May 13, 2006)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Comrade schnurrp, very nice Amphibian. Just curious, did you have it serviced after it had been stored for a long time?


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



OKEAH said:


> Comrade schnurrp, very nice Amphibian. Just curious, did you have it serviced after it had been stored for a long time?


Thanks comrade OKEAH, I was just speculating about the storage. I don't really know the history of the watch and the good functioning movement is just one of those lucky finds you stumble upon amongst the duds if you buy enough watches.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Finish the month with a Slava 2428


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

sturmankie today


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Reno said:


> O_O wow.
> 
> What is this watch, emoscambio, if I may ask ? :think:
> 
> Gorgeous |> |> |>


http://poljot-watch.ru/shop/russian_time/4709753/

Dixmont 1800 movement inside. Not a Poljot movement, thus.


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

The 3133 Komandirskie today. The bracelet is a new one, with the ends filed down from 20 mm to 19 mm with my trusty Leatherman. I'd just started working when I remembered the bracelet is stainless so realized it might take a while...









A movement shot, nothing very special here except the Vostok signature on the balance bridge. There's also the Poljot crown, however.









Topi


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

Erm, isn't it Ноябрь?


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



OhDark30 said:


> Erm, isn't it Ноябрь?


Had to Google-Translate Ноябрь, but you're absolutely right. I'll open a new one ;-)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

It is not November is it? Not yet the 95th anniversary of the October revolution, if it isn't a proof!


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*

T-34 - Let's see the back too )))


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW October 2013 / ЧВСН Октябрь 2013г.*



emoscambio said:


> It is not November is it? Not yet the 95th anniversary of the October revolution, if it isn't a proof!


Imagine what will happen on the 100th


----------

